# Cannot connect to wireless internet



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

My sister has an hp pavilion dv6000 laptop, she brought it home with her because she was having problems connecting to the internet through the wireless internet installed on her PC and she wants me to fix it. I hardly know anything about wireless internet:4-dontkno, so that's why I am asking you!

When I switch the connection on, nothing happens and IE will not connect to any servers(that's probably because I do not have any wireless routers set up! So I can't really test if it working or not.). I cannot find the wireless device in device manager.

I downloaded and installed the latest broadband driver for that laptop from HP's website. It still does not show up in device manager, and that's about as much as I know what to do!!!

I would apprieciate anybody's help.

Thank You!

Merry(almost) Christmas!!!!:wink:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Without any wireless networks close enough to test, there's very little you can do to test this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd also like to see this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Device Manager:*
isatap.{90B417F8-A0C1-4A5C-B6FF-A35FD7E1A224}
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller


(NO ! or ?)
*=========================================*

*IPCONFIG /ALL:*

C:\>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BabyDoll-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-0B-A8-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{90B417F8-A0C1-4A5C-B6FF-A35FD7E1A
224}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have no wireless hardware that is recognized by Windows, which is your issue. 

I'd check in the BIOS to see if the wireless is disabled there, if not, the hardware may have failed.


----------

